
Ask HN: Dealing with Low Quality .gmail, .yandex, .qq etc. Trial Subscribers - tnolet
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m a bootstrapped SaaS owner and get a ton of trial users with email domains like gmail, qq, yandex.ru etc. They all have one thing in common: they log in, click around and never come back. Zero conversions up to now.<p>The obvious thing would be to block them, but I do see a valid use case for &quot;personal users&quot; that later convert or evangelize their companies.<p>I&#x27;m pretty early stage, so the problem is a bit of a balance between &quot;learning from as many users as possible&quot; &amp; &quot;not wasting time &amp; resources&quot;<p>My SaaS is a tech B2B service in the developer &#x2F; devops market.<p>Any tips or experiences to share from SaaS owners?
======
luckylion
I'm not quite clear on why "the obvious thing would be to block them". Do you
incur costs for each user that signs up? Otherwise: what's the harm?

~~~
tnolet
Yes, there is a $$ cost in the trial period. In my case they use cloud
resources (lambda time mostly).

But there is also the "clogging" of analytics pipelines, reports and overview
in general. If for every geniune paying business user there are 50 qq or
yandex users lots of stats and metrixs get hard to interpret or use.

